# New guy with a Columbia and a question



## Deleted member 12208 (Aug 20, 2011)

Greetings from Philadelphia, my name is Chris and this is my first post here. I've been lurking for a little while and thought why not introduce myself... plus I had a question. 

I have been working on this pre 1919 Culumbia roadster. It has the original Pope crankset and seatpost. The forks I believe may have been from an Iver Johnson, but I'm not sure as they were on the frame when I bought it. The bike is really a mutt of sorts, I built it with the intention of riding it, so nothing on it will be restored and not everything needs to be 100% period correct. 

The wheels are Westwood style 28 X 1 1/2, de-chromed and painted satin black. It has a Perry 40 hole coaster hub and 1930s New Departure front. They were laced using NOS spokes. I know now I probably should have gone with a narrower rim.

I originally had drop bars on there for that "scorcher" look, but after a week of riding, my neck was toast, so I added these bars. My question is, at what point in bicycle history did rubber grips start being used? What did they look like? Most photos I look at have either cork or wood, which I love, but are a little scarce. Plus you can CLEARLY see where the patina ends where the old rubber grips were, lol. I'm not sure what I should be looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 20, 2011)

Neat bike. Don't have any pics of early rubber grips, but they were a ribbed and contoured sort. keep checking old bike photo's to get a feel for what was available. Someone here may chime in also with info on them. If you grow out of love with your wheels, I'd be interested. Nice Solar lamp!
bri


----------



## Deleted member 12208 (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's a photo from 1919 (courtesy of Shorpy) and you can see nearly all the bikes have rubber grips, with the finger grippy things, which I didn't think happened til much later.





Here's a link to the full size image http://www.shorpy.com/node/6963?size=_original


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 20, 2011)

Go to Mr. Columbia's website at: http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/index.html

Check his "Mr. Columbia's bikes Page 1" on the left menu or at: http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id83.html

This site is very very valuable for Columbia collectors/restorers.  *He has a 1918 Columbia Roadster that looks like your bike except color with a detailed pic of the grips.  *They are definitely rubber and I believe they are called "Vulcanite detachable".  You can look over his site and see that the Westfield factory used a number of different rubber grips during the late teens. but I believe the vulcanite grips are correct as seen on the pic at: 
http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com...derpictures/roadstereighteen.JPG&target=_self

Ken is Mr. Columbia on the CABE.  He also offers pdf copies of catalogs from most years including 1919 on CD for $14 shipped.  I would suggest getting a copy for reference if you intend to keep the bike & want to go back correct on items.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 21, 2011)

Check these out on ebay.  They are the closest I have seen.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Prewar...ultDomain_0&hash=item336af42fb7#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 21, 2011)

Plymouthfan, sent you a PM.


----------



## Suppatime (Aug 21, 2011)

Great bike!

Good luck finding the rubber hand grips.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 23, 2011)

Here is the 1919 Roadster and specs. It originaly would have had gray corrigated grips. The natural rubber used in those days did not last long and any original ones would have dried up and broke apart long ago. The grips on my 1918 Roadster are probably from the 1930's and put on in that time to replace already shot grips. Fox Grips reproduces a lot of different styles but mostly from the 1930's and newer. I have never seen the style for these teens/20's bikes reproduced. Anyone out there want to start? I'll be your first customer.


----------



## Deleted member 12208 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses!

I have a local guy that may possibly have something that'll work. Otherwise I've been eyeing up a set of ball end grips on eBay that'll look perfect.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Aug 23, 2011)

Great to see you here Topper! That bike is AMAZING!!!

As for grips, Check out the ones called "Universal Ringed Black Or pre War Red"  Here:  http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------



## Deleted member 12208 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks so much Jay, that link is really helpful! I'm going to see if they have any of the short ball ends in stock.


----------



## Deleted member 12208 (Aug 25, 2011)

Scored a pair of original small ball ends. 

They developed a small crack where the bar starts to curve in, but you can't really see it unless you look under them.


----------

